# CO2



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

I just built a CO2 reactor for my plants and Im pumping CO2 into my tank..... Has any one else done this on their piranha tanks? I heard it can cause swings in PH..... Has anyone had a problem with this. Thanks.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes i am using CO2 in my P' tanks and i have to say that you must be very carefull when using it.You have to make a bubble counter in order to be able to count the acsuall number of CO2 bubbles produced per second and ofcourse to make several test for your PH cause you might have a big 'drop' of it.
WHat size of tank do you have and how big CO2 mixure are you using?


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

I have a 75 gallon tank, and im using the "yeast in a 2 liter coke bottle" method. To diffuse it in the water im using an air stone. I know this is inefficient, but it still is suppose to increase plant growth and do to the fact that it can cause PH swings id rather not have it too efficient.


----------

